# Bericht: Eine Lady auf den Kapverden



## Chrige (12. Juni 2014)

Ich poste diesen Reisebericht im Ladies Only, da ich den Bericht einigen Ladies versprochen habe und ich auch ziemlich die gleichen Touren wie stuntzi gefahren bin, der schon einen Bericht im Reiseforum gepostet hat. Ihr könnt ihn aber gerne verschieben, wenn ihr es besser findet. Falls also jemand noch mehr Fotos von den Kapverden sehen möchte, empfehle ich den Kapverdix von stuntzi.

Vorneweg für die, die mich nicht so gut kennen: Vor zwei Jahren wurde mir eine Biketour auf den Kapverden schmackhaft gemacht. Bei der ersten Anmeldung war die Tour schon ausgebucht, das zweite mal musste ich aus privaten Gründen verschieben, das dritte mal kam die Tour wegen zuwenigen Teilnehmern nicht zu Stande. Beim vierten Anlauf konnte ich nun endlich auf die Kapverden.

Mitte Mai war es nun endlich soweit. Am Samstag flogen wir von Zürich über Lissabon nach Mindelo auf der Insel Sao Vincente. Wir, das waren ein Guide und 14 Teilnehmer (10 Männer und 4 Frauen). Am internationalen Flughafen wurden wir mit Pickups und Minibusse abgeholt und zu unserem Hotel gefahren, wo wir sogleich unsere Bikes zusammen bauten.










Sonntag, 18. Mai

Einrolltour: Aus der Stadt Mindelo und schon den ersten Aufstieg auf eine Erhebung. 




Das erste mal durften wir uns mit den Pflastersteinen anfreunden, die uns den ganzen Urlaub noch begleiten werden. Auf der Krete wurden wir vom Wind fast weggeblasen. Dass dies nur ein laues Lüftchen war, durften wir knappe 2 Wochen später erfahren. Doch dazu später.
Nun kam der erste Trail. Da es doch der erste Tag war, fuhren wir alle noch etwas defensiv und stiegen bei den verblockten Stellen ab. Unten angekommen kamen wir an einen wunderschönen Strand, wo wir die Kitesurfer bei einer Cola beobachteten. 




Weiter ging es auf einer Schotter-Staub-Strasse dem Strand entlang. Man glaubt es kaum. Doch auf dieser Strasse hatte ich meinen einzigen Bikesturz vom ganzen Urlaub. Man sollte halt schon auf die Strasse schauen und nicht die Umgebung bewundern. Nichts gemacht, aufgestanden, weitergefahren und kaum jemand hatte es bemerkt...




Nach einer Mittagspause ging es weiter dem Meer entlang und quer über die Insel zurück nach Mindelo.


Montag, 19. Mai

Wieder ging es raus aus der Stadt und wieder hinauf. Nun aber ein paar steilere Rampen, die uns zum Absteigen zwangen. Runter ging es auf einen Trail, welcher aber eigentlich gar keiner war, so dass wir einfach querfeldein runterfuhren.




Das erste mal war ich wirklich froh, Tubeless zu haben, da doch der eine oder andere danach mit Platten kämpfte. Ich konnte allerdings die „Einschussstellen“ in meinen Rädern auch kaum mehr zählen. Nach den ersten Reparaturen ging es flach weiter. Als ich aufs Bike aufsteigen wollte, rutschte ich mit dem Fuss im Sand aus und flog direkt auf einen grossen Stein. Das Resultat davon: Blauer Popo und eine Prellung, die ich heute, mehr als 3 Wochen später, noch spüre.
Weiter fuhren wir durch eine Gegend, die einer Wüste glich (mit einem Kapverdischen Matterhorn ) und runter an einen wunderschönen einsamen Strand.








Nach dem Mittagessen und einem Bad im Meer ging es zurück über das Pässchen nach Mindelo, wo wir den Abend bei einigen (zu vielen) Caipirinhas ausklingen liessen.


Dienstag, 20. Mai

Heute war die Überfahrt auf die Insel Santo Antao auf dem Programm, wo wir die nächsten 10 Tage verbringen würden. Am Morgen ausgeschlafen, das Städtchen Mindelo mit dem einzigartigen Fischmarkt besichtigt und am frühen Nachmittag auf die Fähre. Es war ziemlich spannend zu sehen, was die Kapverder so alles auf ihren Fähren mitnehmen.





Mittwoch, 21. Mai

Der Tag war trüb. Das erste mal schlechtes/bewölktes Wetter. Mit dem Bike fuhren wir der Küstenstrasse entlang gegen den Wind in den Norden der Insel. Ein grosser Teil war Asphaltstrasse (so ziemlich die einzige auf der Insel). Je länger je mehr sahen wir, wie steil die Insel war und wie spektakulär teilweise gebaut wurde. Bei einer Schnapsbrennerei hielten wir an und schauten uns das ganze etwas genauer an. Dann ging es weiter zu einem kleinen Hotel, dass in die Felsen gebaut war und von wo man eine tolle Aussicht in die Berge hatte.
















Aussicht vom Hotel:





Donnerstag, 22. Mai

Heute soll das Biken nun wirklich beginnen. Die ersten 1300hm auf Pflastersteine steil bergauf schenkte ich mir und fuhr mit dem Shuttel zusammen mit vier anderen hinauf. Ich hatte die Vorahnung, dass ich noch genug zum biken kommen werde.




Auf dem Weg hoch luden wir noch zwei andere ein, die irgendwann auch genug hatten. Oben waren wir im dicksten Nebel und es nieselte, so dass sich unser Guide Gedanken machte, ob wir den nicht ganz ungefährlichen Downhill riskieren konnten. Doch schon bald waren wir aus dem Nebel draussen und hatten eine herrliche Aussicht. Auf Schotterpisten fuhren wir auf und ab, besuchten eine Schule und schauten den Einheimischen bei ihrem Wassertransport mit den Eseln zu.








Auf der Krete angekommen ging es nach einer Zwischenverpflegung aus dem Rucksack auf den ersten Downhill. Was soll ich sagen... Von weitem und auf den Fotos sah und sieht es immer ziemlich easy aus. Aber diese Pflastersteine-Maultierpfade haben es in sich. Sie sind sacksteil, immer wieder verbockt, teilweise sandig, ziemlich stufig, eng-kurvig, na ja, eigentlich alles, was richtig Spass macht. Allerdings sind sie auch meist soooo abschüssig, dass man sich keinen Fehler erlauben darf. Meist ging es neben dem Weg einige 100m senkrecht die Felswand runter. Oft hatte der Weg kleine Mäuerchen auf die ich mich aber im Ernstfall auch nicht verlassen würde. Vor allem da man ja sieht, dass teilweise die Mäuerchen schon weg sind. Nun ja, das Ergebnis daraus war, dass wir halt lieber einmal zuviel abstiegen und auch keine Fahrtechnik-Übungen machten, die wir nicht 100% beherrschten. Somit war also mein Ziel das Hinterradversetzen zu üben, schnell begraben. Auch weil es so steil war, dass ich wohl über den Lenker geflogen wäre, wenn ich mein Körpergewicht nur etwas mehr nach vorne verlagert hätte. Und ja, natürlich hatte es in den Kurven meist grosse Steine oder Stufen. Trotzdem konnte ich in diesem Urlaub meine Kurventechnik enorm verbessern.








Ein Wunder, dass man solche Wände fahrend runter kommt:




Und so ging's weiter:




Der erste Downhill war also eine riesige Freude. Einige mussten etwas mehr gehen, doch im Grossen und Ganzen konnte man das meiste fahren. Unten angekommen ging es noch über eine Passstrasse (500hm) zurück ins Hotel


----------



## Chrige (12. Juni 2014)

Freitag, 23. Juni
Heute galt es als erstes den Pass, den wir tags zuvor schon bewältigt hatten, von der anderen Seite zu überqueren. Na ja, 500hm mussten schon drin liegen, also bin auch ich auf's Rad gestiegen und habe auf den Shuttle verzichtet. Auf der anderen Seite hatten wir einen tollen Ausblick auf die Felswand, die wir tags zuvor abwärts bezwungen hatten (im Hintergrund):




Kurz darauf kamen wir in einem Dörfchen an. Man muss dazu noch sagen, dass es auf Santo Antao kaum Touristen hat und noch weniger Mountainbiker. Somit waren wir jedesmal eine Attraktion, wenn wir in ein Dorf kamen. Der Dorfplatz war jeweils in kürzester Zeit voll, alle nutzten die Möglichkeit, uns Getränke zu verkaufen und die Kinder und Teenager interessierten sich für die Bikes, Helme und für sonst alles, was sie nicht kannten.




Kaum aus dem Dorf kamen wir ans Meer, wo ein wunderschöner Weg dem Meer entlang begann.




Der Weg war spektakulär in die Felswand gebaut, so dass ein Ausrutscher zu einem je nach dem hohen Sprung ins Meer geführt hätte. Der Weg war ein ständiges Auf und Ab, teils steil, teils verblockt aber grösstenteils fahrbar.
















Nach mehreren Pausen ging es dann etwas vom Meer weg, wo die Dörfer wieder spektakulär in die Berge gebaut waren. Der Tag war absolut spektakulär.









Samstag, 24. Juni
Heute wäre ein Ruhetag auf dem Programm gestanden. "Wäre"... Wir hatten Blut geleckt. Unser Guide meinte, dass er einen neuen Downhill auskundschaften wolle und ob jemand mitkommen möchte. Er wüsste aber überhaupt nicht, wie er wäre und wenn wir Pech hätten, müssten wir halt unsere Bikes stundenlang tragen oder schieben. Innert kürzester Zeit hatten sich sieben gefunden (mich inklusive), die unseren Guide begleiteten. Es waren natürlich die sieben, die die letzten zwei Tage fahrtechnisch nicht zuviele Probleme hatten und sich somit auch auf ein Abenteuer einliessen. Diesmal fuhren alle mit dem Shuttel zur selben Stelle hoch wie vor zwei Tagen. Zuerst ging es wieder über eine Sandpiste hoch und runter. Unser Guide fuhr nur nach GPS, da er die Angaben zum Downhill vom Autor des Wanderführers hatte. Nach einer Weile kamen wir zum Einstieg in den Downhill und waren froh, dass dort Einheimische waren, die uns versicherten, dass es wirklich dort runter ging. Wir hätten prompt den falschen Weg genommen, da der Weg kaum sichtbar war. Nach einer kurzen Zwischenverpflegung stürzten wir uns in den nebligen Downhill.




Was soll man sagen: steil, sandig, verblockt, flowig, kurvig, super Aussichten, einfach alles was ein Biker liebt.












Schon bald kristallisierte sich ein Dreiergrüppchen heraus, das fahrtechnisch ziemlich genau gleich auf war. Wir waren schon die Tage zuvor immer wieder einmal zu dritt hintereinander runtergefahren und machten das den Rest des Urlaubs eigentlich immer, ohne uns abzusprechen:












Dass es auch hier abschüssig war, wurde einmal kristallklar. Der Weg war wohl ein ca. 3m (oder mehr) breiter Sand-Schotter-Pfad. Es war auch nicht sehr steil. Da aber auf der Talseite das Mäuerchen fehlte, sah man im Sand praktisch nur eine Spur, da alle 8 so nahe wie möglich am Felsen entlang fuhren :




Unten wurde es etwas grüner und flowiger. Auf jeden Fall sah es von weitem wie DER Flowtrail aus, was sich dann aber doch als ziemlich verblockter, stufiger Trail dann entpuppte. Was mussten wir lachen...




Im Endeffekt war es wohl einer der besten Touren der Reise. Natürlich half es auch, dass wir alle fahrtechnisch ungefähr gleich auf waren, so dass niemand gross warten musste.
Unten angekommen kamen wir in ein schönes Tal mit kleinen Dörfchen und rollten entspannt (mit einigen Hindernissen) in unser Hotel zurück:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (12. Juni 2014)

top


----------



## Chrige (12. Juni 2014)

2. Woche gibt es erst am Wochenende. Jetzt wird zuerst Fussball geschaut und morgen bin ich weg.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. Juni 2014)

So ist´s brav 
Top Bilder und wirklich ausführlicher Bericht!
Ich wollte schon oft auf die Kapverden, aber bisher eher zum Tauchen und Surfen. Aber es sieht so aus, als könne man das alles super kombinieren!  Nur: Wie transportiere ich all das Sportgerät dorthin?


----------



## HiFi XS (13. Juni 2014)

Ich freue mich auf mehr.


----------



## scylla (13. Juni 2014)

Super, endlich gibt's Fotos und Storys 
Weiter so, ich freu mich auf mehr!


----------



## Chrige (13. Juni 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> So ist´s brav
> Top Bilder und wirklich ausführlicher Bericht!
> Ich wollte schon oft auf die Kapverden, aber bisher eher zum Tauchen und Surfen. Aber es sieht so aus, als könne man das alles super kombinieren!  Nur: Wie transportiere ich all das Sportgerät dorthin?


 Da ich bei der Arbeit sitze und die Fotos zuhause auf dem Computer gespeicher sind, kann ich jetzt gerade keine weiteren Fotos raufladen. Nur soviel zu deinen Plänen: Es gibt 9 bewohnte Inseln auf den Kapverden. Die einen sind besser zum Biken, die anderen zum Surfen und Tauchen. Auf Santo Antao kannst du ausser biken oder wandern nicht viel machen. Die Felswände gehen so steil ins Meer runter, dass es soviel ich weiss nur zwei Badestrände hat. Der Transport von einer auf die andere Insel könnte auch etwas umständlich sein. Ich stelle mir aber vor, dass es auf den touristischeren Inseln Sal und Brava Möglichkeiten gibt, Surf- und Tauchausrüstung zu mieten. Es gibt auch Inlandflüge von Sao Vincente nach Sal. Müsstest du dich halt mal erkunden.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. Juni 2014)

Wir hatten das so wie du schon paarmal konkret im Auge, aber dann gab es mal keinen Direktflug, sondern nur ganz umständlich über Ghana oder Portugal, oder die Surfstation gab´s nicht mehr etc. Beim Surfen und Tauchen ist es nicht ganz so egal wie beim Biken, wo man wohnt, das sollte am Wasser sein. Ich würde eher ein Bike leihen als Surfausrüstung, da bin ich sehr heikel. Leider ist der Transport da noch viel komplizierter, da in manche Flieger nicht viele Surfboards reinpassen und bei den kleineren Inselhüpfern geht es gar nicht.


----------



## Chrige (13. Juni 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Wir hatten das so wie du schon paarmal konkret im Auge, aber dann gab es mal keinen Direktflug, sondern nur ganz umständlich über Ghana oder Portugal, oder die Surfstation gab´s nicht mehr etc. Beim Surfen und Tauchen ist es nicht ganz so egal wie beim Biken, wo man wohnt, das sollte am Wasser sein. Ich würde eher ein Bike leihen als Surfausrüstung, da bin ich sehr heikel. Leider ist der Transport da noch viel komplizierter, da in manche Flieger nicht viele Surfboards reinpassen und bei den kleineren Inselhüpfern geht es gar nicht.


Surfstationen gibt es soviel ich weiss schon einige (hauptsächlich auf Sal und Boa Vista). Wir trafen eine Gruppe, die sogar auf Sao Vincente zwei Wochen Surfurlaub machten. Tauchen kann man anscheinend auf fast allen Inseln. Mountain Bikes wirst du allerdings nirgends mieten können. Dieser Sport ist auf den Inseln noch kaum verbreitet. Die Bikes, die ein Hotel, in dem wir waren, anbieten würde ich maximal als Stadtschlampe brauchen und schon gar nicht in diesen steilen Bergen. Und sonst gibt es nirgends Möglichkeiten Bikes zu leihen (gibt auch keine Bikeshops).


----------



## scylla (13. Juni 2014)

Wenn du nach Sal willst ist es unkompliziert: Condor fliegt dorthin mit einem Zwischenstopp auf Gran Canaria. Sportgepäck ist mit Condor unkritisch, wir hatten mit den Bikes zumindest noch nie Probleme. Leider scheint Sal zum Biken überhaupt nichts zu taugen. Stuntzi war in seinem Kapverdix Bericht auch nicht sehr angetan von Sal, er fand es hässlich dort und hat geschaut, dass er wieder fort kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. Juni 2014)

Ja, Sal soll wohl ziemlich scheußlich sein, aber eben die besten Surfverhältnisse. Wir haben viel Erfahrung mit Sportgepäck, aber Surfzeug ist schon nochmal ne andere Nummer wie ein Radl, da bist du schnell auf über 100kg für 2 Leute. Wenn dann beim Umladen die Segeltasche liegen bleibt, hast du auch nichts davon. Und vom zusätzlichen Tauchgepäck dann mal ganz zu schweigen. Das einzige Mal, wo wir wirklich fast unsere ganze Sportausrüstung dabei hatten war, als wir mit dem T4 in Spanien waren. Und da war das Auto voll bis unter die Hutschnur, obwohl mein Mann sogar sein Surfzeug daheim gelassen hat. Sogar die Räder mussten auf den Heckträger, was wir dann schon in Granada bitter bereut haben.
Aber momentan steht das eh nicht zur Debatte.


----------



## Tatü (13. Juni 2014)

Danke für den Bericht super Bilder.
Ich habe mir die Kapverden auch schon genauer angeschaut allerdings eher zum wandern. Leider habe ich nur viele Hin-Rücktouren und wenig Rundtouren gefunden so dass ich das Projekt wieder auf Eis gelegt habe.


----------



## Chrige (17. Juni 2014)

Weiter im Text...
Sonntag, 25. Mai
Heute ging es nochmals mit dem Shuttle die 1300hm von den letzten Tagen hoch. Zwei konnten es sich nicht nehmen lassen und fuhren zum zweiten mal alles mit dem Bike hoch. Oben angekommen waren wir mitten in der Nebelsuppe, so dass man die Hand kaum vor dem Gesicht sah. Ein paar Minuten per Bike weiter, hätten wir einen wunderschönen Ausblick in den Paul-Krater gehabt... hätten... Der Nebel war einfach zu dicht. Also ging es weiter hoch zum Pico Cruz, wo wir dann nach etlichen steilen Rampen endlich aus der Suppe kamen. Die Aussicht war atemberaubend.








Nur ein paar Meter weiter wurden wir dann vom Pitt Reitmeier, der die Reiseführer und Karten für die Kapverden schreibt, zu einer Suppe eingeladen. Auch er machte sich Gedanken, ob wir wirklich bei diesem Wetter, die im Nebel liegende, relativ schwierige Abfahrt wagen sollten. Nun ja, wir wollten es probieren. Schon bald lichtete sich der Nebel und wir sahen ins Paultal runter  und auf der anderen Talseite den Trail, den wir bald befahren werden.








Nach einem kurzen aber harten "Bike-Schultern-Aufstieg" kamen wir zum Einstieg in den Trail:




Bestes Kurvenübungsprogramm. Zu dritt wurden wir immer euphorischer und nahmen eine Kurve nach der anderen. Ich konnte auch richtig von meinem Fahrtechnikkurs direkt vor dem Urlaub profitieren, da wir damals auch Kurventechnik geübt hatten. Oben war es noch sehr eng und holprig. Unten wurde es immer flowiger.












Kaum zu glauben, dass wir diese Wand soeben gemeistert hatten:




Nach einem feinen Spaghettiessen unten im Tal fuhren wir dann das wunderschöne Paultal runter ans Meer, wo die meisten von uns (ich inklusive) die Bikes auf die Pickups luden und ca. 45 Minuten zum Hotel fuhren.





Montag, 26. Mai
Heute war wiedereinmal Abenteuer angesagt. Diese Tour wurde unserem Guide von einem anderen empfohlen. Na ja, das erste Abenteuer war ja positiv. Das einzige, was wir wussten, war, dass wir am Schluss die Bikes 30min hochschieben oder tragen müssen. Per Shuttel ging es wiedereinmal hoch auf einen Pass. Runter ging es dann über Strässchen und Trails in ein wunderschönes Tal.








Leider wurde der Trail je länger je unfahrbarer. Verblockt war der Vorname. Also schoben und trugen wir die Bikes eine ganze Weile lang. Da ich doch immer wieder aufsteigen konnte, war meine Laune nicht 100% im Keller. Die einen waren aber nur noch am fluchen. Nach einer ganzen Weile schieben, tragen und fluchen entschied sich der Guide, zur Neubaustrasse runterzuklettern und den Rest zum Meer auf der Sandpiste zu bewältigen:




Die Strasse war zwar wirklich sandig, so dass wir ca. 10cm im Sand einsanken aber immerhin fahrbar. So surften wir über die Sandpiste und durch unzählige Wasserpfützen bis...




Der Schreck sass tief. Ich glaube wir hätten uns alle auf den Boden gesetzt und geweint, wenn wir wieder alles zurück hätten fahren müssen. Doch wir konnten bald aufschnaufen. Nachdem wir alle unter dem Bagger durch und die Wand hochgekletter waren ging es weiter.




Bald darauf waren wir am Meer. Doch nun begann die angekündigte 30min Tragepassage. Schon ziemlich am Ende mit meinen Kräften gab mir das nun den Rest. Absolut am Anschlag schaffte ich es doch noch und war wohl noch nie so froh, zwei Pickups vor mir zu sehen...




Ein richtiger Sch...tag mit praktisch keinen Fahrfotos von mir, da ich auch praktisch nie auf dem Bike sass. Zur Entlastung des Guides, welcher uns den Vorschlag gemacht hatte: Im Bericht von stuntzi war der Trail von heute "flowig". Das Problem auf den Kapverden ist, dass eine einzige Regenzeit ganze Wege vernichten kann (leider nicht das letzte mal mit der Erkenntnis während diesem Urlaub).


----------



## Chaotenkind (18. Juni 2014)

Danke für den Reisebericht. Wir wollten vor zwei Jahren zum biken auf die Kapverden, allerdings ohne professionellen Veranstalter. Hatten das Ganze dann wegen den Unwägbarkeiten des Biketransports von einer zur nächsten Insel abgeblasen und dafür La Gomera getestet, weil ähnlich von den Trails, aber mit dem Komfort einer Bikestation mit guten Bikes, so dass wir unsere nicht mitnehmen brauchten. Aber reizvoll wäre es immer noch.


----------



## Mausoline (29. Juni 2014)

Bin endlich dazu gekommen deinen Bericht zu lesen
und bin total begeistert, was du da bewältigt hast    klasse!!!!! 

Interessante Landschaft und Erschließung 
mir wär das vermutl. zu sandig, bleib dann lieber aufm Festland


----------



## NiBi8519 (29. Juni 2014)

Wow super Bericht.  Da frag ich mich warum ich bisher noch niemanden gefunden habe der so Bike begeistert ist und mal auf sowas Lust hat. Mein Neid sei mit Dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (30. Juni 2014)

Toller Bericht! 
Wenn Du ihn verschoben haben möchtest, gib Bescheid.


----------



## innocenta (1. Juli 2014)

wow, grenzgeniale fotos! und super bericht, danke!


----------



## Fantasmina (1. Juli 2014)

Toller Bericht mit atemberaubenden Fotos! Mutig, wie du diese Felswege runtergefahren bist! Faszinierende Landschaft, wusste nicht, dass es auf Kapverden "solche" Berge gibt.
Bin grade in Sardinien, Familien-Meer-Bike-Ferien. Berichte dann nach meiner Rückkehr...


----------



## Chrige (1. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank! Der Bericht ist noch nicht ganz fertig. Bin aber im Moment mit arbeiten, Sport treiben und Fussball schauen ziemlich ausgelastet. Vielleicht kann ich ihn morgen Abend fertig stellen. Danach geht's für fünf Tage nach Frankfurt, meine beste Freundin an der Ironman Europameisterschaft unterstützen...


----------



## Mausoline (1. Juli 2014)

Grüße an die Freundin


----------



## Chrige (1. Juli 2014)

Jetzt komme ich doch noch heute dazu, den Bericht weiterzuschreiben, da die Schweiz unerwarteterweise sich in die Verlängerung gegen Argentinien rettete und somit unser Training ausfiel...

Was ich zum Sch...tag, den Montag, 26. Mai vergessen hatte zu erwähnen. An diesem Tag kam ein einheimischer Mountainbiker mit. Der war für mich Gold wert, da er mir beim Aufstieg immer wieder mein Bike abnahm. Zudem hatte er auch auf dem Bike so einiges drauf:




Inzwischen hat er auch einen Helm, da ich ihm meinen am Schluss schenkte.

Dienstag, 27. Mai
Nachdem wir alle gestern Abend uns im Hotel Pool abgekühlt hatten, ging es nun wieder in unserem Guide bekannten Gefilden. Es hiess, dass wir heute den A.r.s.c.h. der Welt, Tarrafal, kennenlernen werden. Der Shuttle brachte uns auf einen Pass. Da wir aber alle am Tag zuvor nicht wirklich viel gefahren waren, fuhren wir die letzten 300-500hm per Bike rauf. Oben auf dem Pass kamen wir uns vor wie in einer Wüste. Weit und breit ausser Sand und Steine nichts.




Die Abfahrt über die holprige, sandige Piste wurde runtergebolzt. Ein paar 100hm über dem Meer bog ein Singletrail (Felswand-Pflaster-Wahnsinn) ab. Wir konnten uns entscheiden, ob wir die Strasse runter oder den Trail versuchen möchten. Zu viert machten wir uns auf den Trail. Wie immer sah er von oben extrem flowig aus, entpuppte sich aber als abartig steil mit Stufen und Steinblöcken im Weg:








Der Weg war so steil, dass wir alle bei einer Kurve anhalten mussten um unsere Hände zu lockern. Spass machte es trotzdem und schon bald kamen nach unendlich vorkommender Einöde die ersten Häuser.





Wir kurvten weiter bis zu unserem kleinen Hotel, das direkt am Meer lag.




Die anderen waren schon da. Zuerst gab es ein Willkommensbierchen bevor bei einem wunderschönen Sonnenuntergang der Schnaps gereicht wurde.








Der war so gut, dass wir wohl alle etwas zuviel hatten und danach noch Wein beim Nachtessen nachschoben. Das Hotel war wunderschön und familiär, wenn man mal von den Riesenspinnen absah, die von unserem Guide persönlich aus meinem Zimmer entfernt werden mussten.
Mittwoch, 28. Mai
Heute blieben die Bikes im Hotel und wir wanderten zu Fuss zum nächsten Ort, den westlichsten Ort Afrikas. Da sahen wir die einzige Wegmarkierung des Urlaubs:




Die Wanderung war in der prallen Sonne und dementsprechend heiss. Doch die Aussicht war einmal mehr phenomenal:




Nach 3 ½ Stunden kamen wir in Trigo an. Der Weg könnte man wohl auch mit dem Bike machen, doch müsste man wohl das Bike ein Drittel der Strecke tragen und schieben. Und von dem hatten wir ja schon genug. Nach einem feinen Mittagessen ging es per Boot zurück nach Tarrafal, wo wir das Meer genossen und später frische Langusten zum Abendessen verschlangen.
Donnerstag, 29.Mai
Während dem Frühstück wurden die Bikes noch auf die Pickups verladen. Zurück die Schotterpiste 1000hm hoch. Da stiegen wir aus und kletterten die weiteren 500hm per Bike hoch.




Oben angekommen ging es durch eine wunderschöne Landschaft im stetigen auf und ab bis wir an ein kleines Häuschen kamen, wo feiner Ziegenkäse hergestellt wurde. Nach einer kurzen Verpflegungspause ging es einen Sandtrail hoch, anfänglich noch fahrend, dann schiebend und tragend.




Oben angekommen tat sich ein wunderschöner Ausblick über die Insel auf.:




Ein paar Schritte weiter und wir schauten wiederum auf einen Wahnsinns-Pflasterstein-Maultierpfad runter:




Wiederum schien es von oben flowig. Als wir dann weiter unten unsere Cracks die Bikes schieben sahen, ahnten wir schon, dass es nicht ganz einfach werden sollte. Na ja, am Anfang war wirklich viel Schieben angesagt, da es steil und extrem hohe Stufen hatte. Danach war der Trail leider immer wieder von Felsbröcken übersäht, so dass es erst unten durchwegs fahrbar war:




Wir erfuhren von unserem Guide, dass auch dieser Weg noch nie so schlecht beieinander gewesen wäre. Wir liessen uns den Spass aber nicht verderben und fuhren soviel, wie irgendwie möglich. Alles in allem war aber bestimmt mehr als 50% fahrbar.












Danach fuhren wir der Hauptstrasse entlang zurück zum Hotel, wo wir schon vor drei Tagen übernachtet hatten. Hauptstrasse heisst übrigens, dass im Schnitt jede 10.Minute ein Auto vorbei fährt.


----------



## Chrige (1. Juli 2014)

Freitag, 30.Mai
Heute hiess es sich von Santo Antao zu verabschieden. Am Morgen brachte uns die Fähre rüber nach Sao Vicente. Auf dieser Fähre wird so ziemlich alles transportiert (Gemüse, Früchte, Tiere...):




Der Wind war so stark, dass das Meer extrem ruppig war. Zweimal wurden wir auf dem obersten Deck (viertes Stockwerk) von einer Welle nass. Auf der anderen Seite (mehr oder weniger unbeschadet) angekommen wurden wir vom Wind fast weggeblasen. Eigentlich stand noch eine Tour auf den höchsten Berg der Insel bevor. Wir nahmen also die Strasse unter die Räder und kämpften gegen und mit dem Wind. Es wurde aber immer schwieriger, das Bike überhaupt noch auf der Strasse zu halten. Nach etwa einem Drittel brachen wir die Tour ab und fuhren vorsichtig wieder in die Stadt runter. Mehr als einmal trug mich der Wind neben die Strasse und ich musste mein Bike schief stellen, damit es mich nicht umblaste. Unten in der Stadt angekommen fuhren wir zur Strandbar, wo die einheimischen Jungs schon darauf warteten, für umgerechnet 2 Euro unsere Bikes zu waschen.




Am letzten Urlaubstag nimmt man dieses Angebot gerne an. Danach fuhren wir MIT dem Wind zu unserem Hotel, wo wir uns für den Abend bereit machten. Sieben von uns entschieden, den letzten Abend in den Kneipen und Bars von Mindelo zu verbringen.

Samstag, 31.Mai
Heute war es also an der Zeit Abschied von den Kapverden zu nehmen. Heute Abend kurz vor 18:00 soll uns ein Flieger nach Lissabon bringen. Eine freiwillige Wanderung zu einem Leuchturm war auf dem Programm. Nicht wirklich erstaunlich, dass 6 von den 7, die am Abend zuvor die Bars von Mindelo besucht hatten, lieber ausschliefen. Unser Guide musste ja fast mit . Ich verbrachte den Morgen mit Ausschlafen, Frühstücken, Packen und die riesige Wellen am Strand beobachten:




Auf diesem Foto sieht man auch den Leuchtturm, den die anderen besuchten.
Nach dem Mittag sassen wir nochmals zusammen, assen etwas, tranken noch das eine oder andere bevor uns unsere kapverdische Helfer um 15:00 zum Flughafen brachten. 15 Bikes einchecken dauert auf den Kapverden definitiv länger als in Europa. Zudem waren auch noch einige Kitesurfer und andere Surfer am Flughafen, die auch einiges an Gepäck hatten.
Mit ca. einer Stunde Verspätung (dank dem starken Wind) starteten wir nach Lissabon und kamen dort nach Mitternacht an. Dort ging es dann schnurstracks in ein Flughafenhotel, wo wir noch etwas mehr als 3 Stunden Schlaf holen konnten, bevor wir um 6:00 wieder an den Flughafen für den Rückflug nach Zürich mussten.

So war auch dieser Urlaub irgendwann zu Ende... Ich kann die Kapverden jeder für Bikeurlaub empfehlen, die gerne etwas technisch fährt, nicht zuviel Höhenangst hat und auf Komfort verzichten kann. Ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass man auf den Kapverden auf eigene Faust biken kann, wenn man ein GPS hat und sich vorher gut informiert. Die Leute sind extrem hilfsbereit, so dass man auch privat gut shutteln könnte.


----------



## Chrige (1. Juli 2014)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Wow super Bericht.  Da frag ich mich warum ich bisher noch niemanden gefunden habe der so Bike begeistert ist und mal auf sowas Lust hat. Mein Neid sei mit Dir


Ich habe auch mehr oder weniger meine Not zur Tugend gemacht. Mein Schatz fährt kein Mountain Bike. Da er aber einen eigenen Betrieb hat und somit nur ca. 2 Wochen Urlaub pro Jahr macht und auch oft mal am Wochenende arbeitet, habe ich Leute gesucht, die mit mir an den Wochenenden und im Urlaub biken. Ich bin dann vor drei Jahren auf verschiedene Bikeurlaub-Anbieter gestossen und plane seither immer einen Bikeurlaub pro Jahr. Von der Gruppe auf den Kapverden kannte ich nur den Guide vorher. Und vor zwei Jahren in Brasilien kannte ich gar niemanden und traf alle zum ersten mal am Flughafen. Wenn man sich auf so etwas einstellt, dann geht es auch gut ohne bikenden Partner.


----------



## scylla (1. Juli 2014)

Danke für den super ausführlichen Bericht und die schönen Bilder


----------



## Fantasmina (4. Juli 2014)

Einfach toll! Super Fotos! Mir fehlt definitiv eine Voraussetzung um so was zu machen: Ich mag keine solche Abgründe... zittere schon beim Foto anschauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuntzi (5. Juli 2014)

Santo Antao leistet, so viel ist sicher .


----------

